# Duck Confit



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

My friend made duck confit.  He told me that he keeps it in fat and that perserves it.  Is that true?


----------



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

And if I spelled that incorrectly someone please tell me!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes it's true. As long as it's sealed properly, it can be stored in a very cool place for several months.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks.....now I feel better about having eaten it!


----------



## Martha (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes. I make pork confit and duck confit. That is how people kept food over the winter in Europe. Nothing was wasted. The legs and thighs of the duck were kept for confit, the breasts for roasting, the carcass for stock.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2007)

I would love to have a recipe to make duck confit.  I am home next week and thought I may give it a try.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## miniman (Dec 17, 2007)

I made duck confit on a cooking course over the summer. This is the recipe we used. It was really delicious.

4 duck legs

Marinade:
4 tbs brandy
15g sea salt
1 tsp cracked peppercorns
2 crushed cloves
4 sprigs thyme
2 crushed bay leaves

Place the duck legs skin side down in a stainless steel or plastic tray.
Sprinkle with all the ingredients
Cover with cling film and leave for 24hrs to marinate.

confit:
duck or goose fat to cover the duck legs (It is a lot of fat)
5 unpeeled garlic cloves
5 sprigs thyme
5 bay leaves

Preheat the oven to 130/150 C
Warm the duck fat gently in a stainless steel pan
Scrape the marinade off the duck legs and lay them in a roasting pan or casserole dish
Pour over the duck fat so the legs are completely submerged
Add the thyme, garlic and bay leaves
Bake for 4 to 5 hours or until you see the leg meat coming away from the bone
Remove from the oven and allow to cool slightly
Carefully take the duck legs out making sure they dn't fall apart
Boil the cooking fat and remove through a fine mesh strainer to remove any bits
Place the legs in a suitable container and cover with the fat
Refrigerate to set.

We actually ate them straight away, but normally you would store them as above.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe. Sounds great.  I am wondering where I would get duck fat.  I never noticed it before.  Hmmm.  That may be a problem.


----------



## miniman (Dec 17, 2007)

It is sold in our supermarkets over here but can be expensive. The slow way is regularly roast a duck and save the fat! It can take a time.


----------



## Martha (Dec 17, 2007)

*Concerning Confit*

I have a several confit receipes but the one I usually I learned from a French lady years ago. It takes a few days but is worth it and it's a bit long to place here. There are many great confit receipes online and in cookbooks.

Some general information.The best way to get duck fat is to buy a least two whole ducks, preferable Moulard or Muscovy. The ducks in the grocery store have lots of fat but not as much meet.

Cut up the duck as follows: debone the breasts, take off the legs and thighs, remove the wishbone and the wings. Save the breasts for a separate meal. (If you buy three ducks, you'll have 6 duck breasts, enough to serve a great meal at a dinner). 

Roast the carcass, wings, add water and make stock. Cool the stock and degrease. You'll have quite a bit of duck fat this way. You also use all of the duck and get your money's worth. You can also render all the fat and skin in a bit of water to melt the fat if you don't want to make stock. 

Use the legs and thighs for your confit. I make mine in a crockpot and it works really well for the home cook as I can cook it really slowly.


----------



## cjs (Dec 18, 2007)

another way to get your duck fat for confit - I butcher one duck, remove breasts with skin intact; then remove the leg quarters together (for the confit), remove wings - set aside all the different sections.

Cut off all the residual fat and skin on the carcass and trim breasts and leg quarters of extra fat. Do whatever with the breasts and use the carcass and wings for your stock.

In a heavy saucepan  over low to medium-low heat, render the fat - you do this by putting all the fat and skin scraps into the pan and just let it render. You  might want to pour off the 'liquid gold' as it accumulates - two or three times during the rendering.

I have found that the amount of rendered fat from one duck will 'usually' be enough to confit the two leq quarters; but if not, just melt enough lard to make sure the legs are completely submerged in the fat. 

You are good to go and you've only had to use one duck. Have fun and once you've  made duck (or any kind) confit, you'll kick yourself for wasting so many years!!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 18, 2007)

The ducks I find rarely have enough fat for a two leg confit.


----------



## cjs (Dec 19, 2007)

"The ducks I find rarely have enough fat for a two leg confit." - hmmm, that's interesting. I usually have to add no more than 1/4 cup of lard to feel they are covered well.


----------

